# Are BMW owners generally douche bags?



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

Are BMW owners generally douche bags? as i prepare to purchase one I'm asking myself this question am I one? since most BMW owners are viewed as ***holes jerks or douche bags also what behavior should i prepare for from others.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

F**k you, a**wipe. 

I mean no... no, not at all 

Actually, truth is that BMW owners are no more *********s than anyone else on the road. BMWs got that reputation because they were "the" car for high-roller financial people and salesmen in the 90's... at least as a stepping stone to that Ferrari. The fact that a good chunk of their customer base at the time was very obviously d-bags (with a few notable exceptions) meant that all BMW owners got tarred with that same brush.

Honestly, today I find most BMW oeners are generally decent, intelligent people who make the choice to buy a BMW because it suits the way they drive. Now, BMW owners do tend to be more of the "precision driver" than most in my experience and they tend to be more aware of their vehicle and surroundings...

But making any generalizations about anyone based on their choice of car is pointless. BMW has such a huge range of cars that they appeal to a huge range of customers... we have young and stupid, we have young and smart... we have middle aged race car drivers and grandmas of all ages. Really it's just like any car.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks for the insight. reason i asked was i had a very strange experience a few weeks ago during vacation as i wqs driving the new Hyundai sonata someone went out of their way to stick chewed gum on the inside handle of the car door and it got me thinking if people will do that to a sonata what might they do to a BMW 

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Yes, yes we are. :bigpimp:


----------



## JayKayo (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't speak for all BMW owners obviously but here's my thoughts for my city/immediate area.
7-series owners: Legit ballers, well-off, usually middle-aged to older men with money and a family. That or a businessman. Usually drive alright on the road and aren't as douchey.
6-series: Usually younger but have money, hit or miss on *********gery. There was a highly modified E63 M6 that was nice, never revved at a crowd or stoplight. But then there was a stock black one that always had to take off whenever I got close, going the speed limit.
5-series: Family guys or their wives are usually behind the wheel. Subtle.
3-series: Dear Lord. Being the entry-level series, lots of kids around here have then. Mostly the E92 328is around here. More and more E46s have showed up as the prices have dropped with the release of the F30. Love to redline, drive like assholes, cut people off, etc. This goes for 75% of them and makes me embarrassed to be back in an E46. 
1-series & Z: Too few to mention.
X: Families. Soccer moms' child-getter.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

great replies here.I've been telling fam and friends I'm interested in a bmw and they all give me that are you crazy look so just getting an idea of what might be to come

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## L0F (Nov 10, 2011)

Audi's cornering the douche market segment these days christmas tree lights are the new angel eyes.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

JayKayo said:


> Can't speak for all BMW owners obviously but here's my thoughts for my city/immediate area.
> 7-series owners: Legit ballers, well-off, usually middle-aged to older men with money and a family. That or a businessman. Usually drive alright on the road and aren't as douchey.
> 6-series: Usually younger but have money, hit or miss on *********gery. There was a highly modified E63 M6 that was nice, never revved at a crowd or stoplight. But then there was a stock black one that always had to take off whenever I got close, going the speed limit.
> 5-series: Family guys or their wives are usually behind the wheel. Subtle.
> ...


Z Series: True sports car lovers, a rare breed, particularly the E36/7 and E36/8 Z3 owners and the E85 and E86 Z4 owners. Goes double if the said Z3 or Z4 is an M Roadster or M Coupe. Not so much for the E89 Z4 owners, more like 5 Series only this is their weekend car. Z8 owners pretty much like the 7 Series. 

Because JayKayo dissed the Z Series, he's obviously a *********!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

mr29 said:


> great replies here.I've been telling fam and friends I'm interested in a bmw and they all give me that are you crazy look so just getting an idea of what might be to come
> 
> Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


Sounds like you will fit right in. :bigpimp:

Kidding obviously.

As a car brand, they are kind of hard to explain.

Not that fancy, somber interiors, ok-ish tech and gadgets, so so reliability.

But when I park mine after each daily commute, I have a little smile on my face.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

can't wait for the smile everybody talks about.

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## Phil75070 (May 14, 2008)

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## RockChips (Jun 4, 2012)

douche bags are usually kids. I've never seen a kid owner in a BMW service center. Maybe they go to independents.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

RockChips said:


> douche bags are usually kids. I've never seen a kid owner in a BMW service center. Maybe they go to independents.


There are plenty of BMW-owning douche bags that aren't kids. Even if they didn't own a BMW they'd probably still be a douche bag. I've met a few.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

JayKayo said:


> 1-series & Z: Too few to mention.


Well, my 1-series does have this problem of a loose nut behind the wheel...

I actually see quite a lot of 1'ers around here, and almost without exception they are 128i convertibles driven by college-age girls. I only know a few people with the 135i like myself, and they are all members of the STLBMWCCA and thus actually fit my description of the precision driver above. Having driven with a few of them I can say that they're all good to excellent drivers with very good road manners on public roads.

If I were to generalize though, I'd say the d-bags you encounter in BMW's do tend to be early 20-something kids who probably moved to an E90 328i (on average... insurance on the E92/3 is too high...) from an Infiniti that they probably totaled. I know this is probably a horrible generalization, but I know quite a few of these; typically their rims are either ridiculous looking customs or stock wheels covered in scratches and dings. If you see that on the road, move to the furthest lane from them. That'll probably be the right-most lane because they tend to sit in the Left


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

There's always the old joke -- What's the difference between a BMW and a cactus? Answer - the pricks are on the outside of the cactus.


----------



## HD34 (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol, I dunno I kinda think I might have been one before but now I just got a cooler car that stands out?

I spent a career as a Cop so I can't say any one vehicle in my humble experience was more likely to have a jerk as a driver. Where I live Pickup Trucks are very popular & can be as costly as a 535i (Cowboy Cadillacs) & so your just as likely to be run off the road by a 10K pound F350 Powerstroke as anything else. 

I think at one time there was a stigma with BMW's & Mercedes but now there are so many premium autos & trucks available to the average "Douche Bag" that they dilute the BMW community in a good way


----------



## mermar (Apr 9, 2010)

*Porcupine Effect*

Yes - the Cactus or Porcupine - same joke - the prick is on the outside. It is rather true - say compared to other brands (Volvo). but generally they are car enthusiasts - which is a good thing. It gave me a bit of pause when I first made the leap - but once you own/drive one - you foget all about it. 
Beware of the people that dont car about driving dynamics and buy a BMw for prestige. I will say that the customers I see when visiting the BMW showroom can be a bit off-putting.

but the enthusiasts as seen on these forums are generally heads up car nuts.


----------



## hufington (Dec 27, 2012)

Personally, there is such a vast variety of cars to choose from in the BMW line-up that it is almost inevitable that there will be some d****bags within the BMW owner group as it is the case for most car brands with a similar offering. 

One thing that I observed is that a majority of people act like d****bags when their cars are underpowered or very powerful, econobox or top luxury, entry level sportscar or entry level luxury as they probably have something to prove to themselves and not so much in between these extremes.

BMW has always been a driver's car so people are more enthusiastic about their cars and other BMWs and more open to discuss things about their cars than for example Infiniti, Lexus people and they mostly don't act like they know everthing and also they sure know what is best for others. 

In Europe Mercedes, Audi and BMW owners are very similar as all these brands are priced similarly, so it is taste issue which one you choose. In the US, Audi people act a little more pretentious, I don't know why. I always get the "I am better than you all. I could have bought a BMW or Mercedes, but bought an Audi instead because I am different!" vibe.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

great info here hoping for good experiences

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

"What car do you drive?"

BMW Owner - "Yeah, it's a 2011 ZSP 6MT in SilberGrau over black, OEM wheels with 6mm tread left."

Lexus Owner - "The white one".


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

OP: Have you met BJ?

I keeed I keeed!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I can testify that here all of the spoiled rich D-bag frat boys drive an Audi S-5. It's like they get issued one when they cross the NJ/PA state line.


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have to agree that Audi has become the go to car for douche bags. Last week I witnessed a man in his mid twentys pumping gas into a TT. It had several spoilers, wheels, over the top badging, and the windows rolled down with music blasting. He was prancing around in a pair of baggy khaki cargo pants, no shirt, lovely bronze tan, and spiked up hair. I couldn't help but laugh. Wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Being a douche bag has nothing to do with what you drive. I know some millionaires who are some of the most down to earth people I have ever met. I allso know some people who dont have a pot to piss in and are grade A jerks. I live in Western Kentucky and the biggest bunch of jerks around is the Corvette club. Talk about annoying. IMO if you step up to the Lambo-Ferrari league, then there might be a failry high percentage of A--holes in that bunch. But then again I know some exotic owners as well that are very good people. One of them has even let me drive his Lamborghini on several occasions. One time I asked him to give my girlfriend a ride on her B-Day, he tossed me the keys and told me a good road to open it up on, which was in a different state!!!! I guess what I'm saying is there are good and bad in every class of ownership.


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

BMW drivers are now very diverse. The undisputed d-bag car is now not even a brand but a specific model (and arguably in this color as well):


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

I prefer douche'! With the accent on the e.

Sounds more worldly.


----------



## Db750 (Jun 16, 2010)

408Racer said:


> BMW drivers are now very diverse. The undisputed d-bag car is now not even a brand but a specific model (and arguably in this color as well):


So true! Although in my area the go to color seems to be the graphite. There is one white one with chrome 20's that I see, but the winner by far is the red one I have seen with the stock wheels painted red.



madurodave said:


> I prefer douche'! With the accent on the e.
> 
> Sounds more worldly.


:rofl::rofl: I like that.


----------



## finaloption (Jan 21, 2013)

agree on the g37.. and here in nyc, the maxima is a very close second.. every other one the road is blacked out with a ********* behind the wheel


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't believe I wasted 30 seconds of my life responding to such an idiotic thread.


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)

neurom said:


> I can't believe I wasted 30 seconds of my life responding to such an idiotic thread.


LOL. For future consideration?


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

MMME30W said:


> "What car do you drive?"
> 
> BMW Owner - "Yeah, it's a 2011 ZSP 6MT in SilberGrau over black, OEM wheels with 6mm tread left."
> 
> Lexus Owner - "The white one".


nice one.this thread alone answers quite a few questions.just wondering how many times I'll have my car keyed lol haters goin hater lol

Sent from my XT557 using Bimmer App


----------



## 408Racer (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Bandem (Aug 29, 2012)

mr29 said:


> Are BMW owners generally douche bags? as i prepare to purchase one I'm asking myself this question am I one? since most BMW owners are viewed as ***holes jerks or douche bags also what behavior should i prepare for from others.


As the BMW E46 has became quite reliable and cheap as well has having a large enthusiast and aftermarket community, it has grabbed a niche of teenagers and young males who are "..." by nature many times.

I bet 99% of such cases in what you describe are E46's. 5, 7, and X series are a different story though.


----------



## retiredat44 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have got to say, when in Germany for 3 years, the cars were the same thing here are there,, instead of jumping in a chevy, you jumped in a foreign version of a chevy, or ford,, or vw,, and if you needed a part you could buy new, or hit the junk yard, it didn't matter.. and cars were relatively cheap there... it's just when they ship them here, they raise the price, make some changes for us laws ,and then whoever buys them, considers themselves enlightened.. otherwise it's just another car, across the pond... it's the state of mind for whoever is driving... doesn't matter which brand or type of car. same with motorcycles,,, some people just have some need to bond with someone like them...

If I jump out of my old Toyota and into my BMW, some people don't say the stupid things they say to me when am in the BMW, that they say when I am in the old 1989 Corolla with 400,000 miles. I don't expect people to be mind readers, but I don't like complete stupidness and rudeness either. People make judgements of people just because what they drive.

Take me for instance, I don't like to socialize, mostly because I am very sick, in pain, on heavy meds, had a hard life, and just don't feel well enough to go around partying. I still enjoy a good chat. I just need to go and get whatever business done. And go home and rest. That's all I can do before I collapse. To you I will look disinterested and if in a long line impatient, and not happy. But., you have no idea I am sick, on meds, and just trying to buy something, and get the hell out and go home. If I do that and jump in the BMW, I am an a-hole, if I do that, jump in the old beater with 400,000 miles on it, I am a person with no money, stupid, etc...

But, yes, there are some real D-Bags running around, giving people who resemble D-Bags a bad name.
:yikes:


----------



## retiredat44 (Feb 21, 2013)

neurom said:


> I can't believe I wasted 30 seconds of my life responding to such an idiotic thread.


what he said :tsk:


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

good replies here just wondered cuz generally bmw drivers get a bum rap so just making sure im ready for the hostility


----------



## aznalan15 (Feb 19, 2013)

It is all in the eye of the beholder, I find benz, bmws, lexus is350s, g35/7s, who drive very douchy on my daily trips, but even people in janky cars drive like douches


----------



## KaileSvick (Sep 13, 2012)

mr29 said:


> good replies here just wondered cuz generally bmw drivers get a bum rap so just making sure im ready for the hostility


When my car was stock, I never had much hostility towards me. My biggest thing was people always asking for money at the gas stations. Some people did give me nasty looks every once in a while, but I never let it get to me. It may be because I am young and am always in work clothes aka looking like a bum. Not sure


----------



## retiredat44 (Feb 21, 2013)

what really annoys me badly is tailgating dooshes who have never been on the autobahn, and feel they must pretend while on the road here.. in California, they pretend they automatically own the road, play flash beemer lights, and feel that will automatically make them impervious and not bound to the same rules and laws and the peons (everyone else). 

Well guess what !.. you are not on the autobahn, and there are speed limits on the autobahn when traveling though most large cities. Plus, Germans are courteous when they drive they use turn signals, something some morons here don't do. (I had the privilege of living there 3 short years, even though 1/2 of my family came from there, a few Generations back).

I can't take my body for granted, I am always living on the edge of my last breath (terminally ill),, and if you have the decency, you will let others live and breath... and think about your actions can destroy lives of innocents.

This autobahn mentality is not just to dooshes in BMW,s but anyone who thinks they are the worlds gift to driving faster than anyone else and flashing their lights and doing 100 in a 70 mph zone. if you do it, do it when no one else is around you. 

To those that use turn signals and don't make other miserable with crazy driving, a Big Thank you!
:thumbup:

Just sayin..


----------



## JayKayo (Feb 5, 2013)

retiredat44 said:


> what really annoys me badly is tailgating dooshes who have never been on the autobahn, and feel they must pretend while on the road here.. in California, they pretend they automatically own the road, play flash beemer lights, and feel that will automatically make them impervious and not bound to the same rules and laws and the peons (everyone else).
> 
> Well guess what !.. you are not on the autobahn, and there are speed limits on the autobahn when traveling though most large cities. Plus, Germans are courteous when they drive they use turn signals, something some morons here don't do. (I had the privilege of living there 3 short years, even though 1/2 of my family came from there, a few Generations back).
> 
> ...


I speed, but always keep left. And also signal ahead of time, not while already making the turn like most idiots.

Yes it's still not as safe to speed in general, but CHP agrees with my "safer" method. I was pulled over (for speeding) but got off with a warning and just a slap on the wrist - a fix it ticket for no front plate. Officer then told me it was me signaling that caught his eye; said it in a way to imply not to do it next time if I chose to speed.

Only for emergencies. Late for a doctor's appointment that day, or for work/midterms/classes/etc.

Accidents aren't caused by speeders, as indicated by the existence of the autobahn. It's because of idiots who make abrupt turns into (usually faster) traffic without signaling into the path of faster traffic. That and people who don't pay attention and brake abruptly, causing a chain reaction behind them.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

RockChips said:


> douche bags are usually kids. I've never seen a kid owner in a BMW service center. Maybe they go to independents.


no, the just drive mommy and daddy's car, so they don't take care of the maintenance


----------



## bin01123 (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't think that should connected to the BMW but the price in the automobile. Price seperates class which is generally were people don't see eye to eye. I have 2001 540i and I'm the coolest guy alive. My boss has a 2013 528 and he's a creep.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Bimmer App


----------



## JDeGraff89 (Mar 14, 2013)

I drive a 97 528i... I don't think I'm a dbag. I drive a forklift for 8 to 10 hours a day and I wanted to buy something that didn't feel like a forklift when I got off work. I have always been deeply in love with the E46 M3 and some day maybe I'll get one. But for now my e39 is doing just fine.


----------



## katfish1121 (Feb 17, 2013)

Funny you should say that...
The odd reactions are from friends and relatives who have never driven a BMW. They'll get over it. Life is too short.
I am finding BMW owners to be decent people who like to talk cars.

FWIW my husband found gum stuck under the door handle of our CRV once. Oh well. I had a bunch of kids damage my Plymouth mini van once as I was sitting in it. People are weird.

Enjoy the BMW, it will put a smile on your face.


----------



## AngelE66 (May 9, 2012)

I get called asshole; other drivers flipping the bird at me while driving, through their sunroof. NYC Bike riders...fuggetaboudit


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I became a huge douche when I tuned the car. It's hard not to screw with people when your car will outrun AND out-maneuver theirs, and then there's the realization that if you have to stop quickly, you can. So if driving the car the way it's meant to be driven makes me a douche, then yes, I'm a big, BMW driving douche.


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

I've come to find that douche drivers come in all shapes and sizes, and drive all makes and models of every brand across the board. A driver who challenges me to a stop light drag race showdown does not discriminate just because I'm in a BMW - okay, maybe that _could_ have something to do with it - but the point is, I've encountered rude A-hole drivers everywhere, from all walks of life, who don't signal or who cut me off. Whether or not they want to believe I'm a snobby BMW elitist is their problem, not mine... I'll just continue to drive defensively and be courteous to those who are courteous to me.

I think the greatest trade off for other drivers thinking that I'm a douche because I'm behind the wheel of a BMW is knowing without question that I have the best looking car on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

this has turned into a great thread.so far ive had good and bad expriences

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## katfish1121 (Feb 17, 2013)

It occurs to me that I am so lucky to live in the Midwest, in an area where the locals drive everything from Corvettes to King Ranch Trucks. Yesterday I saw 7 Vettes, maybe 15 BMWs and countless trucks, as well as the usual Fords, Chevys, etc. No one is rich, they just do what it takes to keep and maintain a nice car. Mind you, some are very old nice cars, and very few are new.

And if someone seems jerky to me, I just drive away...quickly. because I can.


----------



## P3CIFT (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a couple questions. When my X1 finally arrives in a couple weeks, will i automatically become a douche bag or is there some BMW sponsored training? Are there levels of douche baggery like apprentice douche and journeyman douche? Will it hurt?


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

P3CIFT said:


> I have a couple questions. When my X1 finally arrives in a couple weeks, will i automatically become a douche bag or is there some BMW sponsored training? Are there levels of douche baggery like apprentice douche and journeyman douche? Will it hurt?


To be a level 1 douche bag you need a 3 series. The X1 will drop you quite a few levels, although the roundel does give automatic douche bag rep in its own right. Park it in the back of the lot, and dust it off before you start it every time and you'll move up to level 2!:thumbup:


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I became somewhat interested in BMWs about 30 years ago when I helped a friend move his 2 cars from Kansas City to Philadelphia. He wanted me to drive the 911 Carerra. He was driving a Bavarian and we traded off a few times. I was surprised that the big boxy sedan handled about the same as the 2 seat Porsche. We were cruising 80 and I had the 911 up to 120 a time or two. I didn't drive the BMW as fast but it felt solid and steady at speed like the Porsche. Many years later when kids were out of college I wanted a convertible. When I found out the 128i was within budget, I ordered one. Smiles started immediately.

If you want to see what sort of people drive BMWs go to a meeting of the BMWCCA. If you go to their website you should be able to find a chapter in your area. Ours meets monthly for dinner and we also have other events. These will be enthusiast types. There is nobody I would put in the d-bag camp but there are one or two that might get close on occasion. Vistors are welcome.

Jim


----------



## First740il (Apr 10, 2013)

I got sick of blowing up american junk(I had 14 before my 740). I have 165,000 pulls 140mph all day long!!! Want a car that lasts and does not rust out after 5 years. Get a BMW!!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

Ever been on bimmerforums.


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

bin01123 said:


> I don't think that should connected to the BMW but the price in the automobile. Price seperates class which is generally were people don't see eye to eye. I have 2001 540i and I'm the coolest guy alive. My boss has a 2013 528 and he's a creep.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Bimmer App


He's obviously jealous of ur v8 and mechanical steering system


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

bighorns said:


> To be a level 1 douche bag you need a 3 series.


Proud level 1 douche bag right here! :rofl:

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BestCS (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I have found BMW drivers to be very impolite on the road. They tailgate and drive entirely too fast. I suppose they use the car to flesh out their jog straps and make up for their various imperfections like balding heads and low IQs.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

BestCS said:


> Well I have found BMW drivers to be very impolite on the road. They tailgate and drive entirely too fast. I suppose they use the car to flesh out their jog straps and make up for their various imperfections like balding heads and low IQs.


That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

BestCS said:


> Well I have found BMW drivers to be very impolite on the road. They tailgate and drive entirely too fast. I suppose they use the car to flesh out their jog straps and make up for their various imperfections like balding heads and low IQs.


Well it says you have a 1 series.. but also a SLK.. I could see you fitting in the category you just described! :rofl:


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a very high IQ, and all of my hair, and if you refuse to yield the left lane I _will_ ride your sorry butt!


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am balding and don't have sense to pour piss from a boot. But I never wanted a Miata. I think this thread has gone on long enough.


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

3star said:


> Ever been on bimmerforums.


for 5 mins

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

BestCS said:


> Well I have found BMW drivers to be very impolite on the road. They tailgate and drive entirely too fast. I suppose they use the car to flesh out their jog straps and make up for their various imperfections like balding heads and low IQs.


The physical characteristics you described and assumptions of a lack of intelligence do not apply to me, nor am I a tailgater. I will, however, admit to driving entirely too fast, only because I have come to find out that I get better gas mileage driving at highway speeds in residential zones. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

A photo of me a few days ago. How ridiculous must I get before this thread dies.


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

An interesting read this thread is.. 

As a long haul truck driver of nearly 20 years I can say that being a douche bag isn't specific to the brand of auto you drive....I deal with douche bags daily in my travels they come in all shapes, sizes, and drive all types of vehicles..

I have found that when I get out of either the 328is or the S4 people do look at and seem to treat me differently as if I were wealthly or privledged....Little do they know I'm just a dirt bag trucker trying to make a living and keep the bills paid.. :dunno:


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

More Primodonnos in Mercs and Camrys around here.


----------



## TBinBETT (May 3, 2013)

finaloption said:


> agree on the g37.. and here in nyc, the maxima is a very close second.. every other one the road is blacked out with a ********* behind the wheel


Ha ha. I just traded in my G37 S convertible for a 335i convertible. I guess I'm evolving. Only SLIGHTLY douchey now.


----------



## SonnyBlack (May 5, 2013)

'Round my area, most of them are of the Armenian persuasion. Regardless of that, they're still *********s in my book.


----------



## JDeGraff89 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey C14. As a truck driver what bothers you more? When people blow passed at 80 to get around you or when people linger beside your truck? When I drive besides big rigs I feel really claustrophobic and just feel like I have to get out of there so usually I'll wait a little way behind the truck until other people pass fully and then blow through.


----------



## tcbaklash (May 6, 2013)

I don't consider myself a *********. I drive like a granny for the most part, but I tend to be more aggressive when driving my Ranger because it can take the abuse of curbs, bumps, and potholes. Yes, I may be a kid who owns a BMW (aged 19), but I worked for this car. I haven't gotten a lot of stares, just mostly from guys driving riced Honda Civics who then pretend to look away when I stare back. You see, save a little money, don't spend it on booze or drugs or smartphones or TVs or other commodities, and anyone can have a BMW.


----------



## Teemo Panda (Dec 10, 2011)

Lets just say there is always a person in earth that is a douche bag, regardless of what car he owns, whatever he accomplished, no matter what position, what race or gender they are.

That's just IMO.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

JDeGraff89 said:


> Hey C14. As a truck driver what bothers you more? When people blow passed at 80 to get around you or when people linger beside your truck? When I drive besides big rigs I feel really claustrophobic and just feel like I have to get out of there so usually I'll wait a little way behind the truck until other people pass fully and then blow through.


I would say linger beside the truck...

I wish they would blow past me at 80 and keep right on going ! 

Our trucks have big HP motors and aren't speed governed so I'm generally moving with the flow of traffic rather than holding it up....One thing I will say is in a bad economy you have people drawn to trucking that wouldn't normally be driving trucks, they would be driving an office desk somehwhere rather than an 80,000 lbs vehicle....They are poorly trained, inconsiderate, and generally have no clue what they are doing so use extra caution..


----------



## C14 Rider (Aug 2, 2012)

tcbaklash said:


> I don't consider myself a *********. I drive like a granny for the most part, but I tend to be more aggressive when driving my Ranger because it can take the abuse of curbs, bumps, and potholes. Yes, I may be a kid who owns a BMW (aged 19), but I worked for this car. I haven't gotten a lot of stares, just mostly from guys driving riced Honda Civics who then pretend to look away when I stare back. You see, save a little money, don't spend it on booze or drugs or smartphones or TVs or other commodities, and anyone can have a BMW.


Nice to see someone your age that gets it.. :thumbup:


----------



## TaylorC (Mar 10, 2013)

I just turned 21 and I bought a 07 335i coupe and yeah sometimes I drive it a bit aggressively on back roads but I'm usually pretty safe driving in the city. It's not cool to be a dumass and wreck.


----------



## NavS (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 25, I bought a used 2011 535. I use my turn signals, I don't speed, people overtake me sometimes, I don't tailgate, I don't blare music, my windows are very slightly tinted.

I park far away from others in parking lots, and I hide my car in my garage. I love accelerating, so sue me. In the back roads I like putting it into sport+ mode. I clean it all the time.

I hope I can make a difference in our reputation.


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

Your behavior is pretty typical of 5 series owners. It's the 3's that perpetrate the 'douche' image.


----------



## b5rider (Nov 5, 2012)

No more than people who start trolling threads


----------



## JDeGraff89 (Mar 14, 2013)

You know, I really. Wouldn't call 3 series drivers dousche bags. From what I've seen they're mostly younger inexpeiranced drivers. Who are probably getting their first taste of what a car should be. So they do the dousche bag things that most younger inexpeiranced drivers do just quicker. I don't really think they do it on purpose. They just don't know better yet. Driving is a skill that takes a while to master.


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

b5rider said:


> No more than people who start trolling threads


...


----------



## cruisingbimmer (Dec 10, 2012)

bighorns said:


> Your behavior is pretty typical of 5 series owners. It's the 3's that perpetrate the 'douche' image.


There was a guy going 30 in a 45 today. Tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, but after about 4 miles I couldn't take it anymore and my lead foot started twitching. He was just asking to be cut off. The only explanation I can give for my unacceptable behavior today is that my alter ego is a big, 3-series driving, douche. What can I say? :dunno:

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think most BMW drivers are driving enthusiasts who appreciate a responsive car. Some drive like a douche, some park like a douche, and some may even act like they were born with a silver spoon stuck up their _a_*_*_. The same can be said about drivers of other cars.

I've never had someone treat me differently because I drove a BMW, except for the people who complimented me on the cars.


----------



## fauxsuper (Mar 27, 2013)

I've recently purchased a Z3 and I have noticed a certain element seems to react to the car in an aggressive manner. This wouldn't bother me so much except for the fact that these same people often are driving raised 4 wheel drive vehicles that have headlights that are right at my eyelevel. They seem to enjoy pulling right up on my bumper at stoplights; I've become an expert at identifying their rigs by the sound of their cooling fans. 

When I was young, in my teens, BMW's were sort of "cult cars". Anybody who owned one was sure to be an enthusiast, they didn't have an association with yuppies or status seekers at that point. When BMW started to broaden it's appeal to the general public, some people started buying them just to be cool, and I think that's where the whole "snob" thing started.


----------



## Dylan Russian (May 27, 2013)

The BMW stigma is ten times better than the JDM stigma. I say that with experience. I will never drive a JDM again. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ahulx (Jun 1, 2013)

Its really a split between classic bmw owners and any one newer than 1990.. Classics always wave or smile and respect eachother. Newer owners are just asshole that most of the time have no idea the amazing machine they are driving. No respect, no integrity. Technology kills all the fun in cars in my opinion. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Dylan Russian said:


> The BMW stigma is ten times better than the JDM stigma. I say that with experience. I will never drive a JDM again.


They're all just cars. I'll drive what I want and not care what stereotypes may be associated with a particular brand. In general, most owners of most brands of cars are decent people. What we perceive as trends are often due to our own prejudices.


----------



## MrKlean (May 17, 2013)

I was city cruising the other day and this 545i was slowing down for no apparent reason. So I snapped and over take him using lane 1. I could not beat the red so I hard brake in front of him. Does this make me a douche?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dylan Russian (May 27, 2013)

I think driving like an ass hole and having a douchey personality are two different things. Road rage gets the best of good people some times. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mr.750 (Jul 15, 2012)

Let's be honest.. All of us BMW owners are major douches!


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

Ahulx said:


> Its really a split between classic bmw owners and any one newer than 1990.. Classics always wave or smile and respect eachother. Newer owners are just asshole that most of the time have no idea the amazing machine they are driving. No respect, no integrity. Technology kills all the fun in cars in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I agree with you for the most part there are some new technology that I do like though. For example electronic fuel injection and ignition systems have made cars significantly more reliable and power full.

My beef is the feel good electronics automakers have added to give a perceived sense of greater security, example traction control and anti lock brakes.I'm also not into the new automatics and I dontcare how much faster it makes the car on the ring.fun unfortunately is something very difficult to quantifyjust like most ergonomic stuff.

Its also pretty stupid o expand a cars exterior dimensions raise the weight and then throw more power and electronics to mask its horrible vehicle dynamics


----------



## Ahulx (Jun 1, 2013)

Mr.750 said:


> Let's be honest.. All of us BMW owners are major douches!


Ill admit to it yes. Its honestly pretty unfair of anyone to put everyone under such a critical judgment. Seeing as their is no way to truly define a person as to what they drive or how they appear to "act" in traffic. But ****.. Somtimes if your in love with somthing enough i suppose one is bound to make a few critical claims in the name of somthing as silly as a car. Im young and im dumb but at least i know it.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Ahulx (Jun 1, 2013)

3star said:


> I agree with you for the most part there are some new technology that I do like though. For example electronic fuel injection and ignition systems have made cars significantly more reliable and power full.
> 
> My beef is the feel good electronics automakers have added to give a perceived sense of greater security, example traction control and anti lock brakes.I'm also not into the new automatics and I dontcare how much faster it makes the car on the ring.fun unfortunately is something very difficult to quantifyjust like most ergonomic stuff.
> 
> Its also pretty stupid o expand a cars exterior dimensions raise the weight and then throw more power and electronics to mask its horrible vehicle dynamics


Agreed. Plus for me its mostly just the joys of being able to easily assess and customize the cars of those times. I love the syles and find them to simply have more enthusiasim behind their story and drive. Those cars laid the foundation. And they are still upholding an epic reputation. Im obssessed.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Todd 330i (Feb 7, 2013)

Ahulx said:


> Its really a split between classic bmw owners and any one newer than 1990.. Classics always wave or smile and respect eachother. Newer owners are just asshole that most of the time have no idea the amazing machine they are driving. No respect, no integrity. Technology kills all the fun in cars in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


One of the more blatant generalizations I've read in a long time. :thumbdwn:


----------



## fauxsuper (Mar 27, 2013)

I think there are some people who feel that BMW has been on a downhill slide since they stopped making the 2002. They'd rather have BWM be a company sort of like Morgan, except building little sedans. BMW has branched out from the "performance" niche a little, but one can still find drivers cars in the lineup. There are still *plenty *of people who buy BMW's because they enjoy driving: When I go for drives in the mountains, I often see people in brand new BMW's driving with enthusiasm and maniacal grins on their faces. I think pretty much all premium automobiles and motorcycles have a certain percentage of "fans" who own vehicles they think of as rolling jewelry or a fashion accessory: a "statement" that says they have _*arrived*_. _Some_ of these people will also be jerks. Someone who is a dick that drives a brand new BMW is more apt to generate a "All BMW Drivers are Jerks" stereotype than someone who drives an older Japanese sedan with faded paint and a cracked windshield.


----------



## dolfan13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## gmnmsclM540i (Apr 11, 2010)

bighorns said:


> I became a huge douche when I tuned the car. It's hard not to screw with people when your car will outrun AND out-maneuver theirs, and then there's the realization that if you have to stop quickly, you can. So if driving the car the way it's meant to be driven makes me a douche, then yes, I'm a big, BMW driving douche.


Damn Right!!! Guilty as charged!!!! 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bighorns (Mar 6, 2013)

fauxsuper said:


> I think there are some people who feel that BMW has been on a downhill slide since they stopped making the 2002. They'd rather have BWM be a company sort of like Morgan, except building little sedans. BMW has branched out from the "performance" niche a little, but one can still find drivers cars in the lineup. There are plenty of people who buy BMW's because they enjoy driving: When I go for drives in the mountains, I still see people in brand new BMW's driving with enthusiasm and maniacal grins on their faces. I think pretty much all premium automobiles and motorcycles have a certain percentage of "fans" who own vehicles they think of as rolling jewelry or a fashion accessory: a "statement" that says they have _*arrived*_. _Some_ of these people will also be jerks. Someone who is a dick that drives a brand new BMW is more apt to generate a "All BMW Drivers are Jerks" stereotype than someone who drives an older Japanese sedan with faded paint and a cracked windshield.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## fauxsuper (Mar 27, 2013)

I was trying to find information about this topic and stumbled across a link to my own blog on a very similar subject. I wrote this about a year ago as a reaction to a George Will op/ed column, but you don't have to be of any particular political persuasion to understand it.

*Hippie or *******: Are you what you drive?*


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

mr29 said:


> Are BMW owners generally douche bags? as i prepare to purchase one I'm asking myself this question am I one? since most BMW owners are viewed as ***holes jerks or douche bags also what behavior should i prepare for from others.


I don't think so. In general ferrari & lambo owners are more a**holes per my observation. :dunno:


----------



## jcm12 (Dec 6, 2011)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> I don't think so. In general ferrari & lambo owners are more a**holes per my observation. :dunno:


I hope to be a Lamborghini or Ferrari owner one day. I'm already an a••hole.


----------



## Hectorml07 (May 19, 2009)

I tend to be. I flip everyone else and laugh at their cars while driving down the road. Just the perks of driving the ultimate machine lmao!


----------

